# Top of 2014 ejuice - thoughts and recommendations please



## Tom (23/10/14)

I would like to do a vote on SA's best juice for 2014.

Here is what I think would work:

I will create 6 more threads, 3 each for international and national juices. Separated in Fruit, dessert and tobacco.

In those threads everyone can name up to 3 juices. This will become a shortlist then. The 10 most named juices would go then into a poll, lets say beginning to mid December, and at the end of the year there would be selected winners.

Thoughts please?

These are the links to the categories:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-menthol-and-mint-international.6272/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-menthol-and-mint-sa.6271/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-fruit-sa.6268/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-dessert-nuts-candy-international.6264/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-tobacco-sa.6266/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-coffee-sa.6277/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-fruit-international.6265/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-tobacco-international.6263/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-coffee-international.6278/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-dessert-nuts-candy-sa.6269/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Go for it!


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

and it would help to have those threads in a sub forum maybe. Here it may get lost


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Andre said:


> Go for it!


will finalize just now then. afk for an hour or so. maybe a mod can make a sub forum here in the eliquid section in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Tom said:


> I would like to do a vote on SA's best juice for 2014.
> 
> Here is what I think would work:
> 
> ...


brilliant. i like it. will give us a good idea of whats most popular and what to add to our own wishlists


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/14)

Great idea @Tom


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Super @Tom
I like what you are doing with these threads.
I will add my inputs on those threads in time.

Perhaps we just need some clarification on what is a Fruit and what is a Dessert

For example, I see you have put Gambit in the Fruit category. 
I thought that is an Apple Pie flavour and could be viewed as a Dessert.

Where would I put my Choc Mint?
Dessert?

And some are a mixture of Dessert and Fruit. How shall those be treated?

Not trying to cause problems - just trying to clarify for those who take part.


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> Super @Tom
> I like what you are doing with these threads.
> I will add my inputs on those threads in time.
> 
> ...


thats why i created this posting too....for everyones input 

I thought that the "mixed" ones can be named in the group from the members perspective. i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard....I feel it is more custard then tobacco and therefore I nominated it in the Dessert group. 

However, there should not be the same juice being nominated in 2 categories, I think in that case it should go to the category where it was named mostly. It is first only a shortlist for the final poll.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Ok thanks - that clarifies it then

So we put the juice in the category we think fits best - and they will be extracted and sorted out later.

I like it


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

Very nice idea @Tom !


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks - that clarifies it then
> 
> So we put the juice in the category we think fits best - and they will be extracted and sorted out later.
> 
> I like it


editing starting posts now


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

Great idea @Tom


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Tom said:


> and it would help to have those threads in a sub forum maybe. Here it may get lost


@Silver or anyone else who can  maybe also something on the start page....for a voting we need as much input as possible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

hmm...where would you guys put mentholated juices? Do we need to get another category for that?


----------



## Wesley (23/10/14)

I think Menthols deserve their own category.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/14)

Love this idea. Thank you


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

@Tom I like what you are doing here
I like the new category you created for Menthols and Mints
Go for it -


----------



## ShaneW (23/10/14)

Brilliant Idea @Tom


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Tom said:


> thats why i created this posting too....for everyones input
> 
> I thought that the "mixed" ones can be named in the group from the members perspective. i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard....I feel it is more custard then tobacco and therefore I nominated it in the Dessert group.
> 
> However, there should not be the same juice being nominated in 2 categories, I think in that case it should go to the category where it was named mostly. It is first only a shortlist for the final poll.



@Tom why don't we use yourself seeing as you started the thread and it's your idea, as the point of contact. If we want to nominate a juice we pm the brand and Juice name to you and then you can list of on our behalf. And all we need do is submit a vote. This will avoid multiple entries as well 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Tom why don't we use yourself seeing as you started the thread and it's your idea, as the point of contact. If we want to nominate a juice we pm the brand and Juice name to you and then you can list of on our behalf. And all we need do is submit a vote. This will avoid multiple entries as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


thats why i mentioned one post only in the beginning post. it would be too much if i had to be in between...i receive the msg, it might sit for a while in my inbox and then repost the vote.

i will edit the starting post again and stipulate that the first entry will be the one that counts. How is that?


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Tom said:


> thats why i mentioned one post only in the beginning post. it would be too much if i had to be in between...i receive the msg, it might sit for a while in my inbox and then repost the vote.
> 
> i will edit the starting post again and stipulate that the first entry will be the one that counts. How is that?



That can work. Jst a side note tho. I've noticed that on this forum all of us like to have a say and add in little bits. So keeping track once the thread goes side ways may become a little hard to manage. 

Let's see how it goes and if it goes wild we can always freeze the thread. Clean it up and then re-open it again

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> That can work. Jst a side note tho. I've noticed that on this forum all of us like to have a say and add in little bits. So keeping track once the thread goes side ways may become a little hard to manage.
> 
> Let's see how it goes and if it goes wild we can always freeze the thread. Clean it up and then re-open it again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


yip. so far its been kept clean....i hope it stays that way. otherwise I have to ask admins to remove unnecessary comments

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Tom said:


> yip. so far its been kept clean....i hope it stays that way. otherwise I have to ask admins to remove unnecessary comments


Sounds like a plan. Awesome idea tho. I'll be adding my 2c when I'm. In front of my laptop later on

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

A coffee category?


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

nut and candy also


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Andre said:


> A coffee category?


I second that 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Andre said:


> A coffee category?





paulph201 said:


> nut and candy also





Marzuq said:


> I second that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



should we not include those with the desserts maybe? I would change the header then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

At the moment, the categories that @Tom has posted are as follows:

*Tobacco
Fruit
Dessert
Menthol & Mint*

Proposals at this stage are to add 
Coffee
Nut & Candy

I think Tom has done such a superb job so far that we need his view on this. Over to you @Tom.


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Nuts and candy I can see as a dessert but coffee should be separate I think. It classes differently 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Nuts and candy I can see as a dessert but coffee should be separate I think. It classes differently
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


sort of you are right...just wanted to avoid small chopped categories  i thought coffee would go well with the dessert


----------



## Arctus (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Nuts and candy I can see as a dessert but coffee should be separate I think. It classes differently
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I agree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

@Tom, the Admins & Mods will help you to keep things clean by deleting posts in the nomination threads that are not nominations for juices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Tom, the Admins & Mods will help you to keep things clean by deleting posts in the nomination threads that are not nominations for juices.


I appreciate it...otherwise the counting becomes awkward later on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

so, I added a Coffee bar ....and renamed the Dessert section.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

hmm...another scenario. lets say the first 5 spots are occupied by juices with more then one vote. now i might be left with, lets say, 6 juices all with one vote for the remaining 5 spots. Need to think about that....anyone with a good idea?


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Thanks to @Alex, we have a new forum in the E-liquid category.
It is called "Top E-Liquid 2014"

I have moved all 10 nomination threads and this one into this new forum. We are here now.

Go for it @Tom - we are all behind you!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

where would i put cinnamon+banana style juices
or banana +cream


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> where would i put cinnamon+banana style juices
> or banana +cream



I put VM Banana Cream under Dessert
You can put the cinnamon one under Dessert too
At the end of the day, the juices will end up in the category where they were most nominated.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (24/10/14)

test


----------



## Tom (24/10/14)

Alex said:


> test


successful!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (24/10/14)

just a suggestion...when we go to the final poll phase, could we make it as some kind of headline on the starting page. We need to reach as many people as possible at that stage. 
Here its not that crucial yet....although one can already see the which juices will be running as top contenders. But that can also go another way then, as all the guys who voted for juice that did not make the final 10 can vote for other juices


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Tom said:


> just a suggestion...when we go to the final poll phase, could we make it as some kind of headline on the starting page. We need to reach as many people as possible at that stage.
> Here its not that crucial yet....although one can already see the which juices will be running as top contenders. But that can also go another way then, as all the guys who voted for juice that did not make the final 10 can vote for other juices



No problem @Tom - we can make use of the feature thread functionality...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (27/10/14)

Quickly lifting tgis thread to top and reminding everyone to vote still. I dont see quite a few names yet of active members


----------



## Tom (28/10/14)

I know its early still.... one more month to go. BUT..... with so many members we surely should have more entries then we got so far? Or am i impatient?


----------



## Tom (30/10/14)

Asking everyone to vote! Newbies as well as veterans, members as well as vendors can vote here for the shortlists (there are quite a few peeps still missing!). There are 1632 members who could vote...

These are the links to the categories:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-menthol-and-mint-international.6272/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-menthol-and-mint-sa.6271/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-fruit-sa.6268/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-dessert-nuts-candy-international.6264/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-tobacco-sa.6266/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-coffee-sa.6277/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-fruit-international.6265/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-tobacco-international.6263/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-coffee-international.6278/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-dessert-nuts-candy-sa.6269/

I will repost reminders every other day still, just to keep these threads in the "New Posts". No spamming tho....


----------



## Tom (1/11/14)

come on guys....between 4 and 44 votes in the various categories in one week. That is about 2.75% contribution across all members. 

I understand that not all members are active tho....but this is way too few votes to make it worthwhile or to give it a true reflection of prefered juices in SA. Remember that you can edit your vote still until the deadline is reached, for second thoughts or change of flavour profile. 
I really thought that there would be more interest in something like that.


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

I suspect Tapatalk might be contributing to people not voting.

But folks should just switch to normal web browsing quick to vote 

Edit: wait, there's no poll. I'm just hungover and clouded

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (1/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I suspect Tapatalk might be contributing to people not voting.
> 
> But folks should just switch to normal web browsing quick to vote


the ECF voting is up for one day.... I still have not finished scrolling thru them. Not comparing apples and pears, they have much more members.....but the outcome here so far is really disappointing.

Btw, I found my favourite juices thru the ECF 2013 poll.... so, a decent one here could benefit all, new members or veterans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

[QUOTE="Tom, post: 139084, member: 56"
Btw, I found my favourite juices thru the ECF 2013 poll.... so, a decent one here could benefit all, new members or veterans.[/QUOTE]

Yip this could be extremely useful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (2/11/14)

no news here.... *yawn*


----------



## Tom (3/11/14)

just a quick reminder, and to keep this voting in the Recent Posts 

27 days left to enter into the shortlist! Remember....you can enter now and still change/edit until the 30st November. Any new juices that were tested, liked and deserve a place here?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-menthol-and-mint-international.6272/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-menthol-and-mint-sa.6271/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-fruit-sa.6268/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-dessert-nuts-candy-international.6264/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-tobacco-sa.6266/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-coffee-sa.6277/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-fruit-international.6265/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-tobacco-international.6263/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-coffee-international.6278/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/top-eliquid-shortlist-2014-dessert-nuts-candy-sa.6269/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (8/11/14)

did I mention that before? Vote....vote....vote

looks like I am entertaining myself in this thread


----------



## VapeJedi (8/11/14)

Iam e very new vaper...have used some of the local juices. Wana go to something more "high class" recommendations? I know this is subjective. Iam looking at fight your fate and derailed. Comments


----------



## rogue zombie (8/11/14)

VapeJedi said:


> Iam e very new vaper...have used some of the local juices. Wana go to something more "high class" recommendations? I know this is subjective. Iam looking at fight your fate and derailed. Comments



Suicide Bunny/ Kings Crown are highly rated juices.

Haven't tried them myself YET, but from what I've heard, you cant go wrong with them.


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

VapeJedi said:


> Iam e very new vaper...have used some of the local juices. Wana go to something more "high class" recommendations? I know this is subjective. Iam looking at fight your fate and derailed. Comments



What type of flavours do you like?
Fruity? Tobaccoes? Dessert?


----------



## VapeJedi (8/11/14)

Silver said:


> What type of flavours do you like?
> Fruity? Tobaccoes? Dessert?


Thus far i like fruity flavours. Have not really had dessert flavours.


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

VapeJedi said:


> Thus far i like fruity flavours. Have not really had dessert flavours.



Ok, so as not to hijack this thread, I am going to start a new thread and attempt to answer you there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/11/14)

Tic toc.... 2 weeks left for this


----------



## Silver (12/11/14)

@Tom, just confirming 

- this is for nominations only 
- once the nominations are in - then the top juices will be compiled 
- and then voting will take place?


----------



## Tom (12/11/14)

Silver said:


> @Tom, just confirming
> 
> - this is for nominations only
> - once the nominations are in - then the top juices will be compiled
> - and then voting will take place?


Yip.


----------



## Tom (12/11/14)

In the form of a poll. However, a poll can only be max 10. I can see that some categories may have a some 5 juices with multiple nominations and tjen there might be 10 others with maybe one nomination. That would be too much for a poll then. My idea is.... for this scenario only the top 5 will go for the poll then.
Any other suggestions, or any objections?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/11/14)

Sounds like the way forward to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/11/14)

But... i am still missing so many names here. Every member can nominate here! Same as with the actual voting. 

I will count the nominations from the first of December, maybe a good idea for another one or two volunteers to count as well then? 

Then we create the polls and limit the time for voting to one, maximum 2 weeks.


----------



## Silver (12/11/14)

Tom I like your process. Also, this will be the first one. 2015 can only get better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (20/11/14)

Due to lack of time.... need to do the polls this weekend. There was anyway no more input in the past week. So, if anyone wants to edit choices. 
... Do it now.


----------



## Tom (21/11/14)

so fellow vapers....the shortlist will be closed now, I am counting the nominations and the polls will go live soon.

Its a week before I actually scheduled it, but due to time constraints for my real life arrangements and the fact that there are hardly any new nominations coming in it had to be earlier. But there is now quite a lot of entries, I believe that those are covering the general taste buds 

As stated above, if there are more then ten nominated juices with the least nominations i.e. the first 5 spots have 3 nominations and 6 to 8 would have 2 nominations and if there are for example 5 more juices with just 1 nomination....this poll would only have 8 voting options then

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/14)

Thanks to all those who nominated juices for the first Top E-liquid survey in SA!

And @Tom, thanks for driving this initiative. 

All nomination threads are now locked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/11/14)

A big thank you to @Tom for putting this together!

This will be immensely helpful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (21/11/14)

would be a good idea to link from the starting pages to the polls....unless there will be some posts going in those. Just to make people aware of it. Btw, this is running for the next 16 days. I set it so that the votes are not open to the public, and everyone should give their vote!


----------



## Tom (24/11/14)

come on guys....hardly any new votes for 2 days. 19 in total for tobacco international as an example and that at +1600 members (although not everyone is active).
Epic fail. Is there something wrong with the voting procedure? Why this lack of interest? Its supposed to be some fun, monitoring the race for top spots, as well as it could be a great tool for people looking for new flavours. 

Well, for me this becomes a waste of time now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/14)

I also thought this was a great idea until I saw the lack of votes, sad really


----------



## Tom (24/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> I also thought this was a great idea until I saw the lack of votes, sad really


yip, and this thread here asked for suggestions and recommendations. No issues were raised, so to me it seemed to be a good idea to proceed. As I am lacking time as it is, for personal reasons, I am even more disappointed. I sat the whole Friday afternoon, after I returned from Slovenia, in front of the PC counting votes....for 19 votes in the most popular category (based on the view count). I have not bothered to check the other categories....


----------



## Tom (24/11/14)

on the Plus side....this got my post count up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Don't worry Tom. I think you have started something great. It will grow with time and next year will be bigger and better. 

Thanks for all the time you have put into this.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/14)

f.virtue said:


> Fruits ,Pasteries ,Candy, Liver, Garlic, Curry !












Silver said:


> Don't worry Tom. I think you have started something great. It will grow with time and next year will be bigger and better.
> 
> Thanks for all the time you have put into this.



I totally agree, thank you for the time you put in Tom, I believe Silver is right in saying next year will be bigger and better. The idea alone is genius for someone still searching for the ADV.  
The bright side of this is that now I've got some time to broaden my juice range

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

f.virtue said:


> Fruits ,Pasteries ,Candy, Liver, Garlic, Curry !


Sorry, I fail to see the relevance? Please elucidate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

If it is any consolation @Tom, I guess a similar thread on ECF has now had about 300 votes. ECF has 231 000 members of which they say 17 700 are active. Thus of total members 0.12% and of active members 1.7% have voted thus far. 
For me the value lies in the point of departure it gives in a sea of juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (25/11/14)

Andre said:


> If it is any consolation @Tom, I guess a similar thread on ECF has now had about 300 votes. ECF has 231 000 members of which they say 17 700 are active. Thus of total members 0.12% and of active members 1.7% have voted thus far.
> For me the value lies in the point of departure it gives in a sea of juices.


yeah.....you are probably right. Then I have to say it will not be worth it to do a vote again, not next year or the year after. with a low member count like we have, in comparison to ECF.
I hoped that there would be at least 100-200 votes.....


----------



## Oupa (25/11/14)

Suggestion: It might help to keep bumping the relevant voting threads every few days to have them on top


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Oupa said:


> Suggestion: It might help to keep bumping the relevant voting threads every few days to have them on top


Just done that. Tomorrow is your turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (25/11/14)

there must be a easier way to keep them there lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (25/11/14)

Andre said:


> Just done that. Tomorrow is your turn



Lol... mmmm somehow I think that will not look right

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

@Tom, do you have the lists of the nominations by category in electronic form?
I know the voting is very important but I think the list of nominated flavours is also very valuable.

I certainly don't think this initiative is a waste at all. 
Even if there is a low nomination and voter turnout, I still think it adds value.
Great to see which juices are being put forward by the various people.


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Oupa said:


> Lol... mmmm somehow I think that will not look right


True....then it is @Marzuq's duty on Thursday! Let's skip one day in between to be less bothersome.


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Andre said:


> True....then it is @Marzuq's duty on Thursday! Let's skip one day in between to be less bothersome.



im game. thursday its on me

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tom (25/11/14)

Silver said:


> @Tom, do you have the lists of the nominations by category in electronic form?
> I know the voting is very important but I think the list of nominated flavours is also very valuable.
> 
> I certainly don't think this initiative is a waste at all.
> ...


I got a messy spreadsheet where i counted nominations. But at home, on my way to London now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/11/14)

Thanks for all the hard work @Tom casted my votes in all categories.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (25/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks for all the hard work @Tom casted my votes in all categories.


Thanks!


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

bump


----------



## johan (27/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> bump



You need to a "bump" with serious attention :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> bump


And you need to bump each of the polls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

Andre said:


> And you need to bump each of the polls.


@Andre the polls says it's closed and I have insufficient privileges


----------



## Tom (27/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Andre the polls says it's closed and I have insufficient privileges


The shortlist is closed. The poll is open


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

Tom said:


> The shortlist is closed. The poll is open


Apologies guys. I'll be taking next round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Apologies guys. I'll be taking next round


No problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

